# Insurgent on Digital HD July 21st & Blu-ray/DVD August 4th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BASED ON THE WORLDWIDE BEST-SELLING BOOK SERIES 

Golden Globe® Nominee Shailene Woodley Delivers An Explosive Performance In The Electrifying Sequel Arriving

On Digital HD July 21st

*INSURGENT*


Available on 3D Blu-Ray™ Combo Pack, Blu-Ray, DVD And

On Demand August 4



SANTA MONICA, CA (May 19, 2015) – Shailene Woodley (The Fault in Our Stars, The Descendants) and Theo James (Underworld: Awakening) pack a powerful one-two punch in the blockbuster action-adventure, The Divergent Series: Insurgent, arriving on Digital HD July 21 and on 3-D Blu-ray™ Combo Pack (plus Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD), Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and On Demand August 4 from Lionsgate’s (NYSE: LGF) Summit Entertainment label. Based on Veronica Roth’s #1 New York Times best-selling novel Insurgent, The Divergent Series: Insurgent raises the stakes for Tris (Woodley) as she searches for answers and allies in this star-powered, action-packed second installment of the Divergent series. On the run and targeted by ruthless faction leader Jeanine (Kate Winslet), Tris fights to protect the people she loves, facing one impossible challenge after another as she and Four (James) race to unlock the truth about the past—and ultimately the future—of their world.

Joining Woodley and James, The Divergent Series: Insurgent features a superb ensemble cast including Academy Award® winner Octavia Spencer (Best Supporting Actress, The Help, 2011), Jai Courtney (upcoming Terminator: Genesis, A Good Day to Die Hard), Ray Stevenson (Thor), Zoё Kravitz (Mad Max: Fury Road), Miles Teller (The Fantastic Four, Whiplash), Ansel Elgort (The Fault in Our Stars, Carrie), Maggie Q (TV’s “Nikita,” “Stalker”), Mekhi Phifer (Showtime’s “House of Lies”), Daniel Dae Kim (TV’s “Hawaii Five-O,” “Lost”) and Ashley Judd (Double Jeopardy), with Naomi Watts (Summit Entertainment’s The Impossible, King Kong) and Academy Award® winner Kate Winslet (Best Actress, The Reader, 2008; Titanic). The film is directed by cinematic mastermind Robert Schwentke (RED) and written for the screen by Brian Duffield and Akiva Goldsman and Mark Bomback. The first two Divergent films have grossed more than $550 million at the worldwide box office.

The 3-D Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray (both featuring distinctive lenticular covers) and Digital HD release are packed with over four hours of entertaining bonus material including “Insurgent Unlocked: The Ultimate Behind-the-Scenes Access” documentary (a feature-length, in-depth look at all aspects of the movie – for the ultimate fan), audio commentary with producers and five exclusive featurettes: “Diverging: Adapting Insurgent to the Screen,” “From Divergent to Insurgent,” “The Others: Cast and Characters,” “The Train Fight Unlocked” and “The Peter Hayes Story.”

The 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack and Blu-ray are encoded in Dolby TrueHD and feature a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack, which delivers captivating sound that places and moves audio anywhere in the room, including overhead, to bring entertainment alive all around the audience. The Divergent Series: Insurgent 3-D Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $39.99, $35.99 and $29.95, respectively.


DIGITAL HD/3-D BLU-RAY COMBO PACK/BLU-RAY SPECIAL FEATURES*

· Audio Commentary with Producers Doug Wick and Lucy Fisher

· “Insurgent Unlocked: The Ultimate Behind-the-Scenes Access” Feature-Length Documentary

· “Diverging: Adapting Insurgent to the Screen” Featurette

· “From Divergent to Insurgent” Featurette

· “The Others: Cast and Characters” Featurette

· “The Train Fight Unlocked” Featurette

· “The Peter Hayes Story” Featurette

· Marketing Gallery

*Subject to change



DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

· Audio Commentary with Producers Doug Wick and Lucy Fisher

· “From Divergent to Insurgent” Featurette

· Marketing Gallery

*Subject to change





Official Site/Tumblr: http://bit.ly/1JkQqyU

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TheDivergentSeries?fref=ts

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Divergent

Instagram: https://instagram.com/thedivergentseries/

Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/InsurgentMovie/



PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: The Divergent Series: Insurgent © 2015, Artwork & Supplementary Materials™ & © 2015 Summit Entertainment, LLC. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: PG-13 for Intense Violence and Action Throughout, Some Sensuality, Thematic Elements and Brief Language
Genre: Action/Adventure
Closed Captioned: English SDH
Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 119 minutes
3D Blu-ray Format: 3D 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
3D Blu-ray/Blu-ray Audio: English Dolby TrueHD Atmos Mix, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital
English 2.0 Dolby Digital Audio Optimized for Late Night Listening
English Descriptive Audio
DVD Audio: English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio​


----------

